# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Is it time for a BLOOD??

## mars

Well im looking for a new snake and i was wondering about a blood.
righ now i own a male rtb he is 1.5 years old.
He is the only large snake i have ever owned besides rat snakes and water snakes. So her are my questions.

1. do u think im ready for a blood?
2.What is the type of heating you use??(i know all the temp ranges they need 88-86 hot 78-80 cool)
3.Pics of your adults and there cages please
4.pics of your babyes cages.

----------


## 8b8ll

Question is do YOU think you are ready for a blood?

I have only had about a year and half worth of expierence with reptiles and less with snakes and I KNEW I was ready for a blood, or short tail. I studied studied and studied some more. Had his cage set-up for a month and a half before even getting him.

I use a radiat heat panel for my Borneo Short Tail python and love it. 



http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...ere/mike01.jpg

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...ere/mike02.jpg

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture050.jpg


Mike

----------


## tmlowe5704

Be ready for the possibility of a potentially large, heavy bodied snake with a bad temper. Wait til Kara puts her  :twocents:  in and shows some big bloods

----------


## 8b8ll

I always like to use this as an example.

http://www.proexotics.com/retail_pro...ig_3-22-02.jpg


Mike

----------


## mars

Okay i have spent the last  hour looking at care sheets.
And i ve learned that 80-83 air temp
88-90 basking
and 55-65 humidity.
i will have to get a heat pad and a thermostat.
and test out temps in the cagte before i get the python.
What do u guys think is better for a baby 5 gal or a 10 gal tank ??
Or what size plastic contaner is better??

----------


## 8b8ll

http://vpi.com/publications/borneo_p...and_care_sheet

http://vpi.com/publications/blood_py...ation_and_care

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/CareBlood.html

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/CareBorneo.html

http://www.proexotics.com/blood_article.html

http://www.bloodpythons.com/forums/

I have mine in an Animal Plastics T3 36Lx24Dx12H.

If you are getting a baby blood I would suggest a rubbermaid set-up container or a T2 24Lx24Dx12H. Smaller is usually better with young bloods, and borneos. I have never used a rubbermaid set-up but know many people who have.

Humidity I would shoot for 60-70%.

Temps. Ambient 78-82. With a nice basking area of 86-88. No lower than 75.

KLG-Kara Glasgow is the lady to go to! http://www.newenglandreptile.com/available.html

I would E-mail her and let her know what you are looking for.

Mike

----------


## mars

thanks.
now all i have to do is get the cage set up.
And look for one that i like.(im not getting one right know it will take me a wile)

----------


## qiksilver

honestly if you're asking, i don't think you should do it before serious consideration and much more research.  bloods are large powerful animals that have a rep for being quite nasty, some are sweet, but are you ready for an unwieldy nasty snake?
honestly i don't think the adult size of these snakes is being considered in these posts.

----------


## Chase13

> Had his cage set-up for a month and a half before even getting him.


So why are your temps way off in this pic?
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...ere/mike02.jpg

----------


## slartibartfast

Not to steal the thread from the OP (and hopefully potential answers will help him out too), but:

How many people have raised bloods from babies and had them turn out agressive?  This isn't a baiting question...I'm honestly curious.    I've had my girl since I got her as a hatchling last fall, and so far she's been nothing but a joy to handle....calm, curious, outgoing, docile, and a great feeder.  She's getting up around 800g now, so still quite small for a blood.  Is my lamb going to turn nippy as she gets older, or is her current behavior a good sign for the future?

This weekend I acquired another hatchling, this one a male, from a kid who had gotten it in trade for his anaconda two weeks ago, wasn't sure what sex it was or if it was eating, and wanted $50 for it.  Although I haven't handled this snake much, he has been just as easy-going as my girl, and ate readily for me last night.

As far as care goes, I keep mine in tubs, on newspaper with hideboxes and a big waterbowl and so far it's been smooth sailing.   Not nearly as skittish as my balls, have yet to see a meal turned down, and easy to handle.  Roanna sheds out perfectly every time too....we'll see how Rojo does once he's been here for a while. :-)

I know there are mean bloods...I remember reading about the ones SPJ had in his care briefly...but are those WC, or can CB/CH babies also turn ugly?

----------


## Kara

> So why are your temps way off in this pic?
> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...ere/mike02.jpg



That pic was taken (along with several others) when Mike *first* set up his enclosure & was getting his temps dialed in.  He was in constant contact with me prior to receiving his short-tailed python, and was very detailed in terms of making sure his enclosure was set up correctly prior-to. 

Not to stick my nose in, but just wanted to shed some light on the situation.  While the temps shown on the t-mometer in that pic aren't correct for keeping this species, rest assured that Mike corrected them well before he ever put a snake in that cage.   :Wink: 

K~

----------


## Chase13

> That pic was taken (along with several others) when Mike *first* set up his enclosure & was getting his temps dialed in.  He was in constant contact with me prior to receiving his short-tailed python, and was very detailed in terms of making sure his enclosure was set up correctly prior-to. 
> 
> Not to stick my nose in, but just wanted to shed some light on the situation.  While the temps shown on the t-mometer in that pic aren't correct for keeping this species, rest assured that Mike corrected them well before he ever put a snake in that cage.  
> 
> K~


Thank you. That's what I was assuming. I didn't think he would have temps that far off and tell people what the temps need to be.

----------


## Schlyne

> Not to steal the thread from the OP (and hopefully potential answers will help him out too), but:
> 
> How many people have raised bloods from babies and had them turn out agressive?  This isn't a baiting question...I'm honestly curious.


I've raised one short tail (a sarawak) up from a 2 week old CB baby, and he's a sweetie.  He's a little bit more "testy" than my big black 4 or 5 year old female, but he's never been aggressive at all.  He's about a year and a half old now.


Both of my short tails are captive bred.

My adult black blood female lives in a Boaphile 221D, I believe.

----------


## 8b8ll

> So why are your temps way off in this pic?
> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...ere/mike02.jpg



Did I have my snake then? 

No.

----------


## 8b8ll

> Did I have my snake then? 
> 
> No.


Sorry, replied without reading what Kara had said.

Thanks Kara you rock as always.   :Dancing Carrot:  


Mike

----------


## Earl

> How many people have raised bloods from babies and had them turn out agressive?


Mine was a maniac during the 2 week acclimation period after getting him (which is understandable) but after that he calmed down rather well. I've only had him for 8 months so far and he doesn't show any aggression at all. He has taken to handling pretty good, is a great feeder, but on an occasion he does get a bit skiddish and that's when I just leave him alone for the day.

I've enjoyed having one as a pet so much I hope to get another one within the year.   :Very Happy:  




Sorry, I know I haven't been a Blood owner for that long, but I love Blood Pythons.   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## qiksilver

> That pic was taken (along with several others) when Mike *first* set up his enclosure & was getting his temps dialed in.  He was in constant contact with me prior to receiving his short-tailed python, and was very detailed in terms of making sure his enclosure was set up correctly prior-to. 
> 
> Not to stick my nose in, but just wanted to shed some light on the situation.  While the temps shown on the t-mometer in that pic aren't correct for keeping this species, rest assured that Mike corrected them well before he ever put a snake in that cage.  
> 
> K~


i must agree, mike is very knowledgable about the animals he is interested in, and puts in a lot of research time.
but not everyone is mike, and most don't consider blood python sizes, and i've seen pics of bigger red bloods than he posted.  
my original point still stands, and im not even saying bloods are mean, but like any snake they can be, and bloods are impressively massive, extremely powerful snakes and most people will not be ready to handle that.

----------


## 8b8ll

> i must agree, mike is very knowledgable about the animals he is interested in, and puts in a lot of research time.
> but not everyone is mike, and most don't consider blood python sizes, and i've seen pics of bigger red bloods than he posted.  
> my original point still stands, and im not even saying bloods are mean, but like any snake they can be, and bloods are impressively massive, extremely powerful snakes and most people will not be ready to handle that.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to qiksilver again.

Thanks man! 


Mike

----------


## Krazy99CL

> i must agree, mike is very knowledgable about the animals he is interested in, and puts in a lot of research time.
> but not everyone is mike, and most don't consider blood python sizes, and i've seen pics of bigger red bloods than he posted.  
> my original point still stands, and im not even saying bloods are mean, but like any snake they can be, and bloods are impressively massive, extremely powerful snakes and most people will not be ready to handle that.


Couldnt have said it better. Great guy. Very knowledgeable.

----------

